

Paramount Bans Showing ‘Team America’ after Sony pulls The Interview - cryptoz
http://www.thedailybeast.com/cheats/2014/12/18/paramount-bans-showing-team-america.html

======
cratermoon
There _must_ be a money trail, somewhere, explaining this. Studio execs
wouldn't give up revenue even for a bad film unless there was something else
financial in play.

~~~
cryptoz
Sony/the theatres didn't really require the threat of violence to pull The
Interview; it seems plausable that they cancel/postpone the release because
the hackers potentially had really, double-bad-super-embarrassing data that
they had not released yet.

But this is a different company entirely (Paramount), with no known hack and
no threat of violence against them. What's going on?

~~~
pkroll
I think it's straightforward: a Dallas theater decided to get Team America to
play as a middle finger to the terrorists, and Paramount decided that suddenly
getting the focus from all this would be a horrible, horrible idea. So they
ran.

~~~
btown
And by the Streisand effect, they got even more focus than they ever would
have if they'd just let it play.

~~~
gumby
which I assume was deliberate since Team America is in their back catalog, so
any showings/purchases are free money to Paramount.

